# 1993 300zx RPM's jump



## elelpunk (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a 93 300zx and when I go from Neutral to 1st gear the rpms wont go above 3500rpm. So, when I swtich it to 2nd gear it starts jumping and sputtering when it hits between 3 and 4000 rpms. It does that for all gears. 

Also, if I am idling and I rev my engine, it hits about 3000rpms and jumps down to below 1000rpms. 

What is going on?!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Points to a defective MAF. Check the harness connecter at the MAF. You might try cleaning the MAF. Use only ELECTRICAL CONTACT CLEANER or a cleaner specifically made for MAF hot wire cleaning. This is the only thing you should use to clean your MAF. No windex, no carb cleaner, no brake cleaner, no rubbing alcohol, and no Q-Tips.

If the MAF is OK, then possibly a dirty air filter. Also make sure there are no vacuum leaks.


----------

